# SEATTLE  -  [D&D4] "Skyship Galactica" (recruiting)



## Kevin Perrine (Apr 6, 2009)

[D&D4] "Skyship Galactica" (recruiting -SEATTLE)

Here's the short pitch:


WHAT: D&D4, "Skyship Galactica"
WHERE: kevin's apt in Magnolia
WHEN: weekly, Friday 5:30-11pm
WHO: people interested in a fun somewhat "monster-of-the-week" with a heaping
helping of story and roleplaying. I call it "POPCORN DRAMA", think similar to
the TV show "Buffy the Vampire Slayer" in tone/pacing.


---------------------------------------------------

SKYSHIP GALACTICA

The modrons are geometrically-derived creatures that embody order irrespective
of morality.
They were created to make life easier on the Six Known Worlds.
And then the day came when the modrons decided to march.
After a long and bloody struggle, an armistice was declared.
The modrons left for The Clockwork Nirvana of Mechanus, a world to call their
own.
A remote dock in the Astral Sea was built...
Where modrons and mortals could meet and maintain diplomatic relations.
Every year, representatives of the Known Worlds send an officer...
The modrons send no one.
No-one has seen or heard from the modrons in over four hundred years...


The modrons were created by mortals.
They Evolved.
They Marched.
Creatures of ultimate law.
Flawless logic with no concept or need for good and evil.
There are fifteen ranks and many copies.
To look at one is to look at them all.
And they have a plan.
47,875 survivors in search of a home
called Oerth.

---------------------------------------------------


HUH?...

The idea is to play D&D4 straight up. FUN! Using a "world" backdrop inspired by
the new Battlestar Galactica TV series. You choose your hero using D&D4 rules,
and determine your background from which world you escaped from (the Six Known
Worlds: Abeir-Toril (Forgotten Realms), Krynn (Dragonlance), Athas (Dark Sun),
Eberron (Eberron), Mystara (Mystara), Aebrynis (Birthright).
Your hero gets "Mounted Combat" free to allow you to "pilot" the small man
"ships".

IMAGINE...

Vipers = Dragons!
Raptors = Rocs
Galactica = the Spelljammer
Jump Engines = rechargeable gate rituals
Cylons = Modron creations

Adventures and quests will be focused on D&D4 fun, with a stlying of the
Battlestar setting. But think D&D fun first, Battlestar second. The "drama" of
the decisions of the series will be a fun combination of role-play and skill
challenges.



anyone interested?
-kev-

kevperrine@ yahoo.com


----------

